# Joining Wood



## fullerfreddy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am trying to find out the best way to join two large slabs of maple in the center.....can anyone help me out there...??


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*joint*

are you jointing them for a flush joint like a table top ?


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

waiting on the answer


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I like to use buscuits for alignment. I also like the Gorilla glue. A few clamps alternating from top to bottom to keep the pressure even and not bow it and you should be set.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess he's in no rush. I'll wait too.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What size slabs are we talking about freddy? I think it matters.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

fullerfreddy said:


> I am trying to find out the best way to join two large slabs of maple in the center.....can anyone help me out there...??




Well if no one else is going to say it... I will!!!

Pocket Holes!


----------

